# برنامج لحساب ضغط المروحة



## scream (30 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم هذا برنامج بسيط / اكسل/ لحساب ضغط المروحة ( Fresh or Exhaust Fan) 
ياخذ بعبن الاعتبار:هبوط الضغط في الدكت و فتحات الهواء و الأكواع.......
جربوه وادعولي
:16::15:


----------



## اديب اديب (30 أبريل 2009)

والـلـــــــــــــــــــــــــــه كبير يا سكريم بس لو عندك مشاريع تكييف من اولها لاخرها بكون احسن
التوقيع
وردتنا تبدو ذابلة


----------



## الدكة (1 مايو 2009)

مشكور بارك الله فيك

جاري التحميل


----------



## amr fathy (1 مايو 2009)

شكرا على هذا الملف..........


----------



## الدكة (1 مايو 2009)

بس ماعرفت كيف استخدمه ممكن حد يشرح لنا


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (5 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيك يا أخ سكريم . وشكرا


----------



## أحمد مجدى الكحكى (23 فبراير 2010)

مشكووووووووووووور ونريد المزيد


----------



## محمد أحمد الشريف (23 فبراير 2010)

*مشكور يا الغالى*


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (26 فبراير 2010)

زادكم الله من فضله 
و دائما للامام


----------



## amr fathy (28 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## m-_-e-_-r-_-y (14 نوفمبر 2010)

*شكر*

مشكور أخي الكريم جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## جدتى (14 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا اوى على ذلك البرنامج وبجد البرنامج رائع


----------



## أسامة الحلبي (14 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجعلها في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## الانجينيير (16 نوفمبر 2010)

زى الفل تسلم ايدك


----------



## كرم الحمداني (8 ديسمبر 2010)

عاشت الايادي ياورد


----------



## اسامه نحله (8 ديسمبر 2010)

ممكن زميل يشرحنا طريقة الإستخدام للشيت


----------



## م. يامن خضور (9 ديسمبر 2010)

شكراً من القلب

و ياريت شرح الاستخدام لتعم الفائدة


----------



## اسامه نحله (9 ديسمبر 2010)

up


----------



## hanisami (10 ديسمبر 2010)

_بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا_


----------



## الانجينيير (11 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## كرم الحمداني (12 يناير 2011)

عاشت الايادي ياورد


----------



## pora (12 يناير 2011)

ممكن حد يشرح لنا


----------



## goor20 (14 يناير 2011)

mashkur


----------



## منار الشناوى (15 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا يا بشمهندس


----------



## نـــور على الدرب (16 يناير 2011)

*مشكووووووووووووور ونريد المزيد*​


----------



## ماهر البسيونى (21 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## السيد حامد مصيلحى (21 يناير 2011)

مشكور يا اخى


----------



## ابراهيم عفيفى (21 يناير 2011)

*thanks*

thanks


----------



## الفوندام (22 يناير 2011)

جزاك اللة كل خير ولكن هل ممكن شرح الجدول اذ تكرمت من فضلك ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## محمود عامر (2 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## sabrykamel (29 يونيو 2011)

انا شاكر جدا على المواصله فى البرنامج


----------



## YousefS (29 يونيو 2011)

*thanksssssssssssss*​


----------



## م م علي الربيعي (20 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكور على الجهد والمثابرة


----------



## ابو نادر الكمالي (26 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككور


----------



## م-مشتاق العراقي (28 فبراير 2012)

شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا
شكرا شكرا شكرا
شكرا شكرا
شكرا
شكرا شكرا
شكرا شكرا شكرا
شكرا شكرا شكراشكرا


----------



## م/ أحمد عبد المنعم (23 ديسمبر 2012)

*جزاك الله خيراً *


----------



## drmady (25 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا ،،، تسلم


----------



## firasqurany (14 مارس 2013)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanx​


----------



## eng.h.elbanna (30 ديسمبر 2014)

الف شكر يا كبير المهندسين


----------



## م/ أحمد عبد المنعم (11 أبريل 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ابوبكر بن حسين (29 سبتمبر 2017)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## elmohr (18 أكتوبر 2017)

شكرا على المجهود بس الشيت محتاج تنظيم وتوضيح لمصدر الارقام الموجودة به وطريقة استخدامة


----------



## ahmed_20 (23 أكتوبر 2017)

الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف شكرررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## ياسر العزي (28 أكتوبر 2019)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم​


----------

